# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  This real tren and test p? Anyone use this before?

## Body brick



----------


## Body brick



----------


## Champ2012

Looks legit...

----------


## Gaspaco

BD is out of business since 2005. 

That is not legit, its probably some UGL that is copying the trademark.

Still can be good tho.

----------


## Gaspaco

This is the new BD tren .

----------


## Body brick

Well i appreciate the feedback guys the first response on here. Damn wish i had the real deal, however im gonna pin it and see what happens. Im new to running cycles however in going balls to the wall.

----------


## luv2spwge

seems legit

----------


## mgambino310

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=138458"/>


Looks light in color to be tren

----------


## papersteoidguy

The oil looks very light in color, maybe meaning that's all there is in the vial.
There's only one way to find out .. good luck!!

----------


## John Andrew

Looks to light! Tren is a darker oil! Regards john

----------


## redz

Tren is not always darker. I have seen quite a range on tren colors.

----------

